# Mysterious packages from Hong Kong arrive at Canadian courthouses



## CougarKing (10 May 2015)

Perhaps some triad boss wants to get back at someone who seduced his wife in a wild drunken night in the Lan Kwai Fong area of Hong Kong...  ;D

International Business Times



> *Mystery Packages From Hong Kong Stream Into Canadian Courts*
> 
> *More than two dozen suspicious packages* have found their way to local courthouses in Canada in recent weeks, sparking an international investigation, according to CBC News. Courthouses from Nova Scotia to the Northwest Territories have received the mysterious parcels, many of which carry Hong Kong postmarks. The campaign has largely targeted individual court officials in smaller towns.
> 
> ...


----------

